

Tallest climbing wall ever - boonez123
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kapturer/3936857757/sizes/l/in/photostream/

======
bloomshed
I think a little bit of pee came out. . .

~~~
pontifier
how did you know?

~~~
bloomshed
I could say something immature about your mother but I'm sure she's a great
lady and I can't afford to lose any karma points because I barely have any to
start with.

